# US veterans in the Philippines in coronavirus vaccine limbo



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

December 29, 2020 
SOURCE: US veterans in the Philippines in coronavirus vaccine limbo


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

The VA in the Philippines only provides service connected veterans with care. So unless you are in that category you do not get seen. The VA Manila is actually here to service Filipino WWII vets and will probably be gone in a few years. It also is the only VA facility outside the US or its Territories.

Chuck


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

As a disabled vet I do not see a problem with this. People saying things like “This in and of itself is a travesty and a slap in the face". Why?

I do not use the Manila VA, because for my disability they have nothing really to offer, and I do not live near Manila. It was still my decision to retire here. I am not registered with the VA here, I get nothing from them, and do not see it as a 'slap in the face'. This is the only VA outside of the US. What do people expect?

We can get the vaccine the same way as an other expat (however that happens to work out). I honestly do not understand what the problem is supposed to be. I did my research before moving over here and knew what the score was.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> December 29, 2020
> SOURCE: US veterans in the Philippines in coronavirus vaccine limbo


That hospital ship MIGHT be a good idea. It doesn't have to instantaneous, but it could cruise around to places with a lot of U.S. residents. Security and cooperation with local governments might be an issue.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

It always amuses me that Americans, who in general hate paying taxes, distrust their own government and hate that someone else might be getting a benefit from the government that they are not, are generally the first to raise a hue and cry about the need for their government to step in and help them when they have an issue in a foreign land. 

We see it in VA benefits, consular intervention if charged with a crime, getting embassy and consular services outside of Manila etc.

No Europeans, Canadians, Brits, Kiwis and Aussies are complaining that their government is not sending ships to vaccinate them. We realize that we have voluntary chosen to live in a foreign land and that one of the consequences of that decision is that we are no longer eligible to some of the benefits that our countrymen at home are getting.,


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Manitoba, as an American it amuses me too. I am a disabled vet and get all my health care in the US for free. I do not get that here - and never expected it.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I totally disagree about the veterans getting help in the Philippines. We got Canadians and Brits voicing there opinion on this subject. The Philippines is an American ally. I believe all American vets should get help if needed by the VA service. The service there in the Philippines cost 1/10 the cost in America. Yes, they chose to live there but look at the cost from America to the Philippines. the VA system in America should be glad all the vets are moving to the Philippines. 

THINK ABOUT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOOK AT THE MONEY SAVINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

art


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Tukaram said:


> Manitoba, as an American it amuses me too. I am a disabled vet and get all my health care in the US for free. I do not get that here - and never expected it.


Hey Tukanram---I am a vet here in the states. they sent me to outside service to get a MRI of the Arm. It cost $785 fir the Va. I had a MRI when I was in the Philippines and the cost was $127. So, all these vets moving to the Philippines are saving the VA a ton of money even if the did take care of the VET in the Philippines.

art


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Mexico is a US ally, why not give full US government services there too.

How about all the countries in NATO? You guys should open a US government office in every city in the world that is allied with the US to provide US government services.

A few hundred offices. spread around the globe, staffed with people from many different government departments, plus the home office support staff to give the foreign office staff the necessary back office functions.

Just think of all the money you will save.

Perhaps you guys should open offices in countries not friendly to the US to save even more money.

For even more cost savings, most of you guys are from one of the 50 states, each state could open offices to provide you with services. Just think of the savings if you could renew your driver license in Cebu or Davao before you go home.


However that was not my point. One thing that unifies Americans and somewhat sets them apart from other nationalities is that they hate and distrust their government, hate that they pay taxes to go into programs that provide benefits to people who are not not them.

If it is a program that benefits them, then they are all for it, even to the extent of wanting the government to open offices in foreign lands to give them the benefit.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Manitoba said:


> Mexico is a US ally, why not give full US government services there too.
> 
> How about all the countries in NATO? You guys should open a US government office in every city in the world that is allied with the US to provide US government services.
> 
> ...


Nice sarcastic post! Guess you did not read my previous post, the VA Clinic is really not here for the vets subsequent to WWII. It was established to support the Filipino WWII vets that served in units of US military or aligned units. The support/services were expanded to include US veterans with service connect problems but is a renewable status authorized by Congress. That status is probably going away in the near term due to the deaths of the veterans it was initially established for.

Chuck


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I wonder why people not from AMERICA have nothing better to do then knock the American VETS!!!!

art


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I am not an American VET that serve in a war or got hurt in the military. I was lucky not to fight in a war and got out of the MARINES unhurt. I fully support that our government take care of the vets no matter where they are at. Our government gives all the tax money to other countries. They could use that money to take care of our vets. THE PEOPLE FROM CANADA AND OTHER COUNTRIES SHOULD JUST BE QUIET!!!!!! They want to condemn the American VETS. they should worry about their government.

art


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I am not knocking American vets, I am knocking the American tendency to hate government, to believe government is evil and hate all government programs except those that help them directly.

Then these programs become an inalienable right and they want their government to open remote offices half way around the world to provide them with benefits that are normally only available at home.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Everybody seems to have gripes about their government. I was a Class C contractor here in Florida for over 30 years. We were flooded with Canadians coming down here to spend the winters in Florida. I heard so many bad stories about the Canadian government from my customers. So, the gripes were different then what the American vet is gripping about. But, LIKE I SAID EVERY COUNTRY HAS CITIZENS GRIPPING ABOUT SOMETHING. One grip from the Canadians was them transferring money here to pay for home improvements I did for them. The fee was terrible to transfer their money. 

Just remember most of the VETS served in a war and fought for America and yes they need to be taken care of completely even over me since I didn't fight in a war. thank GOD!

art


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> It always amuses me that Americans, who in general hate paying taxes, distrust their own government and hate that someone else might be getting a benefit from the government that they are not, are generally the first to raise a hue and cry about the need for their government to step in and help them when they have an issue in a foreign land.
> 
> We see it in VA benefits, consular intervention if charged with a crime, getting embassy and consular services outside of Manila etc.
> 
> No Europeans, Canadians, Brits, Kiwis and Aussies are complaining that their government is not sending ships to vaccinate them. We realize that we have voluntary chosen to live in a foreign land and that one of the consequences of that decision is that we are no longer eligible to some of the benefits that our countrymen at home are getting.,


IMHO, a deal to also immunize the local population as well would have to be agreed on before a ship would be allowed to dock here. Imagine the political outrage if a ship based here to only vaccine a certain group of foreigners when locals still have no access to it. Perhaps immunizations offered at their respective embassy?

May i suggest you view this Dec 27, 2020 Fox News Video revealing where Billions of US Citizens money $$$ is being sent to other countries for foolish programs from what is supposed to be a Covid-19 bill for US Citizens only. Free money such as $37 Million to Filipinos to stop playing hooky among them (07:00)
SOURCE:
Jesse Watters: Among a complacent country

Now that you've watched the video, you may begin to understand why Americans become outraged at why their money is being sent to other countries for so many foolish things when it's their money.

Americans system of Govt is different than others. American citizens own everything that is the US. From gold reserves, to Federal Lands to US oil reserves and all that is claimed by the US.

Canada is a constitutional monarchy, in that its executive authority is vested formally in the Queen
SOURCE: Parliamentary Institutions - The Canadian System of Government

We do not have a Queen or King, nor a Monarchy or a Dictator who may hoard their countries money from its citizens and deny aid. Perhaps that's why subjects of some countries don't complain.

US Citizens have the responsibility to stay informed of the issues affecting their communities, as well as national and international issues, and to be active in the civic processes. This includes being well informed about the issues and candidates before voting in an election, getting involved in a political campaign or running for public office, or using their right to address the government through activism.
SOURCE:
CyberCivics » Citizenship » Responsibilities of U.S. Citizens

Americans rant, particularly now regarding the lack of related support from The US regarding Covid-19. No entity owns the US Govt money. It is the US Citizens money. It should be spent on Americans first however billions in non Covid 19 aide is being sent to non US citizens of other countries overseas and in foreign lands for foolish programs.

We rant because we don't like scenarios where $37 Million is being sent to stop Filipinos from playing hooky to the other $$$ Billions sent to other Countries for foolish, non Covid related programs when only some US citizens who meet a certain low earning criteria are given a measly $600 out of this Covid-19 relief bill that is supposed to assist US Citizens only.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I got all my health care free at the VA, in the US. I knew I would not have access to it here in the PIs. I came here anyway, and do not regret it at all. Life is made up of decisions and consequences. 

I always tell people that if health care is a major concern... do not move to a 3rd world country. 

Such is life.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Hey_Joe said:


> IMHO, a deal to also immunize the local population as well would have to be agreed on before a ship would be allowed to dock here. Imagine the political outrage if a ship based here to only vaccine a certain group of foreigners when locals still have no access to it. Perhaps immunizations offered at their respective embassy?
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


Not sure what most of this has to do with the topic, but let me address a few of your points.

In the cold war, a lot was made of the fact that Americans wanted the war in Europe, fight them over there so we do not fight them here, attitude.

Foreign aid falls into the same category, fight the virus off shore so you do not fight it at home. (If you guys were actually fighting it at home that is.) It may be better to provide aid than to deal with the consequences of having a lot of people outside the USA with nothing to lose.


As far as the powers of the Queen go, you obviously have no idea how life actually works in one of Her Majesties Commonwealth Realms. While everything governmental is done in her name, and since she also has to provide assent top all bills, and everything owned by the government is Her Majesties property, she actually has just about zero actual power. The Throne speech is written for her, she says want the governments plans are, she has to sign every bill passed by the government of the day, not a realistic chance of anything ever being vetoed no matter what her personal feelings are.

She is the figurehead representing the nation, we pledge allegence through your flag.

Also take note that every freedom index out there puts the major commonwealth realms, Canada, Australia, UK, and NZ, along with some other constitutional monarchies in the world, at a more free status than the USA.

And the measly $600 payment was insisted by the GOP, the democrats wanted more than that right from the start.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Manitoba said:


> Not sure what most of this has to do with the topic, but let me address a few of your points.
> 
> In the cold war, a lot was made of the fact that Americans wanted the war in Europe, fight them over there so we do not fight them here, attitude.
> 
> ...


Hard to equate Covid to the Cold War, like apples and oranges! While the Dems wanted more than $600 they wanted to attach PORK to the bill. See no problem with funding Covid related aid to foreign countries since it might benefit us in the long run, Actually the foreign aid approved was not for Covid aid but for transgender studies in Pakistan, building a wall somewhere(they said walls don't work, right?), etc. Also lets fund US stuff like Smithsonian, Kennedy Center, etc, that would not have passed as stand alone bills.

Chuck


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> Not sure what most of this has to do with the topic, but let me address a few of your points.
> 
> In the cold war, a lot was made of the fact that Americans wanted the war in Europe, fight them over there so we do not fight them here, attitude.
> 
> ...


This post was meant to be helpful information for US Veterans who live in The Philippines, not Canadian subjects of Elizabeth.

Have you noticed that no one is spewing anti Canadian comments? A local friends daughter had to swear allegiance to Elizabeth before she could become a Canadian citizen. To me that is outrageous but no one is ranting how crazy it is to swear allegiance to a queen.

_“I swear (or affirm) that I will be faithful and bear true allegiance to Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth the Second, Queen of Canada, Her Heirs and Successors, and that I will faithfully observe the laws of Canada, and fulfil my duties as a Canadian citizen.”_
SOURCE: The Oath of Citizenship - Canada.ca

Sad that you hijacking this post like a troll and spewing anti American, Anti American Veteran comments in a topic that has nothing to due with Canadian subjects of a queen.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

The point seemed to be crying about not getting VA here. As a vet, why would I expect VA here? It is simply not an issue.
We can get our immunization the same way as every other expat. That is just one of the many things to consider before moving over here...


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Tukaram-

I totally disagree about the vets not getting help in the Philippines. The VA system in the USA saves a bundle of money when a vet moves to a country like the Philippines. the cost of care is so cheap that the VA system should take care of the vet there. Here in the states it cost $800 for an MRI when they sent me to an outside doctor. I got an MRI in Davao city for $90 of which I paid out of my pocket. The Va should pay that in my opinion. 

Just my thoughts on this subject.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> It always amuses me that Americans, who in general hate paying taxes, distrust their own government and hate that someone else might be getting a benefit from the government that they are not, are generally the first to raise a hue and cry about the need for their government to step in and help them when they have an issue in a foreign land.
> 
> We see it in VA benefits, consular intervention if charged with a crime, getting embassy and consular services outside of Manila etc.
> 
> No Europeans, Canadians, Brits, Kiwis and Aussies are complaining that their government is not sending ships to vaccinate them. We realize that we have voluntary chosen to live in a foreign land and that one of the consequences of that decision is that we are no longer eligible to some of the benefits that our countrymen at home are getting.,


I'm retired military and not expecting anything and I already know how tough it is to get coverage here, I won't be crying to my government because I choose to live in a foreign nation but when it comes to help Veterans or American Citizens should come first before foreigners.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey Tukaram-
> 
> I totally disagree about the vets not getting help in the Philippines. The VA system in the USA saves a bundle of money when a vet moves to a country like the Philippines. the cost of care is so cheap that the VA system should take care of the vet there. Here in the states it cost $800 for an MRI when they sent me to an outside doctor. I got an MRI in Davao city for $90 of which I paid out of my pocket. The Va should pay that in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Why should a Vet here get anything more than a Vet in any other country gets? Are the Vets here special? The service to the Vets here for service connected issues is more than likely gone in a few years since the clinic was not established for them to begin with. JMHO

Chuck


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

bidrod said:


> Nice sarcastic post! Guess you did not read my previous post, the VA Clinic is really not here for the vets subsequent to WWII. It was established to support the Filipino WWII vets that served in units of US military or aligned units. The support/services were expanded to include US veterans with service connect problems but is a renewable status authorized by Congress. That status is probably going away in the near term due to the deaths of the veterans it was initially established for.
> 
> Chuck


A number of Filipino Vets survived in VN as well...As an aside the "sarcasm" seems a bit out of place...make your argument or counter argument with no need to make it personal - IMO


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Rebaqshratz said:


> A number of Filipino Vets survived in VN as well...As an aside the "sarcasm" seems a bit out of place...make your argument or counter argument with no need to make it personal - IMO


You can feel it is out of place, I do not! Everybody is entitled to their opinion. As I stated before the Clinic was here for the Philippine Scouts and other units that served in WWII.

Chuck


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey Tukaram-
> 
> I totally disagree about the vets not getting help in the Philippines. The VA system in the USA saves a bundle of money when a vet moves to a country like the Philippines. the cost of care is so cheap that the VA system should take care of the vet there. Here in the states it cost $800 for an MRI when they sent me to an outside doctor. I got an MRI in Davao city for $90 of which I paid out of my pocket. The Va should pay that in my opinion.
> 
> ...


As a vet I really do not get that at all. If I moved to Mexico, or anywhere other than the PIs - there is no VA. Why would I expect it here, when it is not available anywhere else in the world? I get free VA care in the US. I chose not to live in the US. The VA was not even a consideration in my decision making.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

bidrod said:


> You can feel it is out of place, I do not! Everybody is entitled to their opinion. As I stated before the Clinic was here for the Philippine Scouts and other units that served in WWII.
> 
> Chuck


Wingman,

The VA Clinic Manila was established in 1958 for SC US Veterans as a separate organization. Read page 7 onward.
SOURCE: A Study of Services and Benefits for Filipino Veterans

Phil Scouts also have their own separate hospital. Guess who funds it.
SOURCE: https://www.everycrsreport.com/files/20090220_RL33876_ca424006a3d72e20489eb22809b6bba4b56da625.html

Manila VA Clinic is funded FY to FY . Funding must be approved FY to FY each year via 38 U.S. Code § 315 - Regional offices 
SOURCE: 38 U.S. Code § 315 - Regional offices

The VA Manila Outpatient Clinic in the Philippines is the only VA healthcare facility located in a foreign country and is located on U.S. Embassy property. VHA Directive 1521 and Title 38 United States Code (U.S.C.) 1724 
SOURCES:
VA.gov | Veterans Affairs
38 U.S. Code § 1724 - Hospital care, medical services, and nursing home care abroad
https://www.visn21.va.gov/docs/VAManilaDirective1521.pdf


----------



## John1850 (Oct 31, 2014)

Manitoba said:


> It always amuses me that Americans, who in general hate paying taxes, distrust their own government and hate that someone else might be getting a benefit from the government that they are not, are generally the first to raise a hue and cry about the need for their government to step in and help them when they have an issue in a foreign land.
> 
> We see it in VA benefits, consular intervention if charged with a crime, getting embassy and consular services outside of Manila etc.
> 
> No Europeans, Canadians, Brits, Kiwis and Aussies are complaining that their government is not sending ships to vaccinate them. We realize that we have voluntary chosen to live in a foreign land and that one of the consequences of that decision is that we are no longer eligible to some of the benefits that our countrymen at home are getting.,





Manitoba said:


> It always amuses me that Americans, who in general hate paying taxes, distrust their own government and hate that someone else might be getting a benefit from the government that they are not, are generally the first to raise a hue and cry about the need for their government to step in and help them when they have an issue in a foreign land.
> 
> We see it in VA benefits, consular intervention if charged with a crime, getting embassy and consular services outside of Manila etc.
> 
> No Europeans, Canadians, Brits, Kiwis and Aussies are complaining that their government is not sending ships to vaccinate them. We realize that we have voluntary chosen to live in a foreign land and that one of the consequences of that decision is that we are no longer eligible to some of the benefits that our countrymen at home are getting.,



I agree with you.
I moved to the Philippines after doing research on this country. 

If I stayed in the UK I would receive :
free doctors appointments
free doctors treatments
free hospital care including accommodation and meals
free surgery
free prescription drugs
and free travel on buses.

But I moved to the Philippines and realise that I can not expect the UK government to continue paying for this. My choice. I pay for these things myself now.

As for covid vaccines, I will have to queue up with the rest of the Philippine population; again it was my choice to live here. 
I am not even registered with the UK embassy because I want and expect nothing from them now that my home is in the Philippines.
All governments give foreign aid to various countries for a number of reasons; it's a fact of life.

Just my thoughts
John


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

John1850 said:


> I agree with you.
> I moved to the Philippines after doing research on this country.
> .....


 That is on point. We moved here for various reasons, we moved here with doing various levels of due diligence on what life here would be like.

But we moved here. We voluntary gave up some advantages of being in our home countries for what we believed, rightly or wrongly, that overall life would be better for us.

However there are some that still want the good from back home delivered to them in the Philippines.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

John1850 said:


> I am not even registered with the UK embassy because I want and expect nothing from them now that my home is in the Philippines.
> All governments give foreign aid to various countries for a number of reasons; it's a fact of life.
> 
> Just my thoughts
> John


I'm not completely sure but the registration may be in order to get you out in case of war or at least give your government a heads up that they have a citizen here that might need to be evacuated.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I might be wrong but I believe the USA is the only country that gives financially to the Philippines and stand with them in trouble. I hear all the people from Canada and the UK saying negative things about the US citizens living in the Philippines. Maybe those countries should give to the Philippines like America does. I do expect some help since we are allies and support the Philippine country so much.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> I might be wrong but I believe the USA is the only country that gives financially to the Philippines and stand with them in trouble. I hear all the people from Canada and the UK saying negative things about the US citizens living in the Philippines. Maybe those countries should give to the Philippines like America does. I do expect some help since we are allies and support the Philippine country so much.
> 
> art


It's a pity you didn't carry out a bit of research before posting the above. The bigest contributing country is Japan who continues 14 times more than USA who comes 5th. Both Canada and the UK also contribute, UK as part of the EU. The EU and Canadian combined contribution is only a little short of the USA.
The top 4 contribute 5.5 billion dollars between them, the USA 186 million.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

greenstreak1946 said:


> I might be wrong but I believe the USA is the only country that gives financially to the Philippines and stand with them in trouble. I hear all the people from Canada and the UK saying negative things about the US citizens living in the Philippines. Maybe those countries should give to the Philippines like America does. I do expect some help since we are allies and support the Philippine country so much.
> 
> art


Off topic but an ally we won't allow visa-free entry to like other allies...really equal footing. Wish I could bring relatives over for a visit....not ever happening.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Off topic but an ally we won't allow visa-free entry to like other allies...really equal footing. Wish I could bring relatives over for a visit....not ever happening.


Wish I could have brought my legally adopted kids to the US... oh but those illegal aliens ha ha, full up in just about every US Immigration Office and as if we need more South Americans so I agree with with you Dennis I wish the US would open up to the Philippines.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Gary D said:


> It's a pity you didn't carry out a bit of research before posting the above. The bigest contributing country is Japan who continues 14 times more than USA who comes 5th. Both Canada and the UK also contribute, UK as part of the EU. The EU and Canadian combined contribution is only a little short of the USA.
> The top 4 contribute 5.5 billion dollars between them, the USA 186 million.


Actually the top four contributors are not all countries! They are in order Japan, China, World Bank and Asian Development Bank. So USA is 3rd largest contributor by country. EU made up of approx 30 countries contributed less than a 100M really big spenders and Canada 25M. Japan and China competing for economic lead in the Asian area.

Chuck


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Gary D said:


> It's a pity you didn't carry out a bit of research before posting the above. The bigest contributing country is Japan who continues 14 times more than USA who comes 5th. Both Canada and the UK also contribute, UK as part of the EU. The EU and Canadian combined contribution is only a little short of the USA.
> The top 4 contribute 5.5 billion dollars between them, the USA 186 million.


$186 million?

What year and source are you referring to?

2019 - $427,742,710 million US aid to Philippines.
2020 - $195 million (partial reporting only) US aid to Philippines.
SOURCE: U.S. Foreign Aid by Country

Some US aid to the PI in 2020 & earlier was withheld due to human rights & trafficking.
SOURCES:
US Bill Aims to End Aid to Philippines Military and Police

Philippines welcomes Tier 1 retention in US trafficking report


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Hey_Joe said:


> What year and source are you referring to?
> 
> 2019 - $427,742,710 million
> 2020 - $195 million
> ...


I think the following was being used it comes up when requesting 2020 but states 2011 as the date.









Top 10 foreign aid donors to the Philippines


Most agree that debilitating poverty, along with poor governance and corruption, has stalled the Philippines socio-economic progress and growth compared to its regional neighbors. Since President Benigno “Noynoy” Aquino III was elected into office in 2010, however, donors have revitalized their...




www.devex.com





Chuck


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

bidrod said:


> I think the following was being used it comes up when requesting 2020 but states 2011 as the date.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pity he didn't carry out a bit of research of recent data before posting the above


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

greenstreak1946 said:


> I might be wrong but I believe the USA is the only country that gives financially to the Philippines and stand with them in trouble. I hear all the people from Canada and the UK saying negative things about the US citizens living in the Philippines. Maybe those countries should give to the Philippines like America does. I do expect some help since we are allies and support the Philippine country so much.
> 
> art


Yes you are wrong. Just like almost every statement of US exceptionalism I have heard.









Why Is the Philippines Turning Away Foreign Aid?


Can Manila afford to reject foreign aid on the grounds of donor countries imposing political conditions?



thediplomat.com





I could not easily find some current numbers but did find a reference that current aid is 65% from Japan with the US second at 15%.

Historically the US was a lot worse than that.









Top 10 foreign aid donors to the Philippines


Most agree that debilitating poverty, along with poor governance and corruption, has stalled the Philippines socio-economic progress and growth compared to its regional neighbors. Since President Benigno “Noynoy” Aquino III was elected into office in 2010, however, donors have revitalized their...




www.devex.com





Ever think your misplaced self ideal of exceptionalism is the reason for the disparaging comments about Americans, not the amount of aid you provide to the Philippines?


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

It should be noted that Japans foreign aid to all countries can be misleading.

Former Prime Minister Shinzo Abe significantly updated it in 2015 by intermingling military and aid funding together, and *explicitly linking Japan’s foreign aid projects with the “prosperity of the Japanese people.”*

Japan’s foreign aid strategy is unique. Bilateral aid constitutes 77% of Japan’s ODA, meaning the Japanese government donates directly to the recipient country without a third-party organization.

This is well above the 59% average of other OECD countries, a collection of the world’s largest donor countries. *Of this bilateral aid, 60% comes in the form of loans* in comparison to an OECD average of 9%.
SOURCE: What to Know About Japan’s Foreign Aid | The Borgen Project

One can study Japans recent 2018 ODA data by country.
SOURCE: Japan's ODA Data by Country

*Of this bilateral aid, 60% comes in the form of loans or explicitly linking Japan’s foreign aid projects with the “prosperity of the Japanese people.”*

2 examples below of Japanese aid to the PI reported as ODA Aid

January 6, 2021
*Loan Aid:* PHL thanks Japan for quick release of 10-B yen *loan* to aid typhoon victims
SOURCE: You are being redirected...

Japan favors infrastructure because of the immediate, tangible benefits it provides and also because *these projects provide work for Japanese manufacturing companies*. In 2018, loans going towards infrastructure projects accounted for over one-third of Japan’s total ODA. 

January 11, 2021
*Infrastructure Aid:* Japan extends P3-B aid for PH supply chain
The Japanese government is extending P3 billion (*¥*6.5 billion) financial assistance *to 7 Japanese manufacturers in the Philippines *
SOURCE: Japan extends P3-B aid for PH supply chain

To summarize; 60% comes in the form of loans to the PI and most of the other ODA aid comes in the form of infrastructure aid to Japanese companies in the PI leading to an unknown amount that was actually "gifted" as foreign aid to the locals.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

If I'm correct informed, much of improvements of roads where financed by Japan,. (Them, who said it, talked about roads in provinces, so I don't know if elsewhere too. )


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> If I'm correct informed, much of improvements of roads where financed by Japan,. (Them, who said it, talked about roads in provinces, so I don't know if elsewhere too. )


Driving on SETEX from Subic to the Dinilupihan junction there is a bridge crossing the motorway that has a large sign saying in a flowery fashion that the road was built though joint Japanese cooperation.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Gary D said:


> Driving on SETEX from Subic to the Dinilupihan junction there is a bridge crossing the motorway that has a large sign saying in a flowery fashion that the road was built though joint Japanese cooperation.


Built through joint Japanese cooperation via another Japanese Loan, reported as ODA foreign aid to the PI.

Guess who built it?

Japan favors infrastructure because of the immediate, tangible benefits it provides and also because *these projects provide work for Japanese manufacturing companies*. In 2018, loans going towards infrastructure projects accounted for over one-third of Japan’s total ODA. 
SOURCE: What to Know About Japan’s Foreign Aid | The Borgen Project


*Subic–Clark–Tarlac Expressway*

The contractors for the project are a joint venture of Kajima, Obayashi, JFE Engineering, and Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, for the Subic-Clark segment, and a joint venture of Hazama, Taisei, and Nippon Steel, for the Clark-Tarlac segment. Consultation were provided by a joint venture of Oriental Consultant, Katahira & Engineering International, and Nippon Koei Co. Ltd*. *

*78% of the cost were funded by way of a loan from the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA)-with an interest rate of 0.95% per annum*; 22% represents the BCDA counterpart.

It was sourced through a loan from the Japan Bank for International Cooperation (JBIC) amounting to ¥41.93 billion or ₱23.06 billion with an interest rate of 0.95% per annum

SOURCE: Subic–Clark–Tarlac Expressway - Wikipedia


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Having spent more than a dozen years working in 3 different countries on aid projects ( USAID and ADB funded) I am well aware of some of the financial means of delivering funds to the different countries.

However to get this back on topic, If you voluntary leave your home country to come to another country you should expect that some services that you can get from your government at home may not be available or may be seriously limited.

If you do not like that, go home, get the services you think you deserve or are entitled to at home where your government provides them.

Back home I get complete health care coverage. 100% of everything medically necessary. No deductible no co pay.

Here I pay $US4,000 with a $10,000 deductible and a co pay that can reach $5,000 for a plan that provides high coverage after that.

It is my choice to live here and pay that. If I don't want to pay that, it would be my choice to not be covered and take the risk or to go home and get coverage for free.

I have not seen snow in 5 years so if I did go home it would be a good thing that the Canadian health care system provides treatment for frostbite.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> I have not seen snow in 5 years so if I did go home it would be a good thing that the Canadian health care system provides treatment for frostbite.


I can't take that extreme weather anymore and having grown up in Grand Forks North Dakota bordering the Province of Manitoba I have to say this warm weather feels good on the joints and bones but it's been cooler lately in our region of Laguna.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> I can't take that extreme weather anymore and having grown up in Grand Forks North Dakota bordering the Province of Manitoba I have to say this warm weather feels good on the joints and bones but it's been cooler lately in our region of Laguna.


 I did not realize that we were from so close to each other, Just a couple hours north of you. Been to GF many many times going back to the late 50's. 

I sent a reply to a friends pictureon FB asking what that white stuff was on the ground. Got an unprintable reply. When it is +30 here and -30 at home I like to send screen shots of the weather reports claiming same temperatures, plus or minus.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> it's been cooler lately in our region of Laguna.


 Yesterday I saw it was only 11 C in Baguio!! Very cold in the mountains there in general. I mean in Phil messure, here in Sweden it's MINUS C


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Manitoba said:


> I did not realize that we were from so close to each other, Just a couple hours north of you. Been to GF many many times going back to the late 50's.
> 
> I sent a reply to a friends picture on FB asking what that white stuff was on the ground. Got an unprintable reply. When it is +30 here and -30 at home I like to send screen shots of the weather reports claiming same temperatures, plus or minus.


I flew into Ohio after several years in the PI and looked down and thought are farmers putting white sand on the fields now, like a dumb ass totally forgetting about snow. lol


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

updated: 01/12/2021

The U.S. government does not plan to provide COVID-19 vaccinations to U.S. citizens overseas. We encourage U.S. citizens resident in the Philippines to follow host-country developments and guidelines for COVID-19 vaccinations. 

*U.S. Veterans currently receiving healthcare benefits from the VA Manila Outpatient Clinic will continue to receive e-mail updates about COVID-19 vaccinations directly from the VA Clinic.

SOURCE: COVID-19 Information | U.S. Embassy in the Philippines*


----------

